# Getting Ontario DL from existing Indian Renewed Driving License



## eurekaguy4u (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi , 

I am moving from India to toronto soon. I read many articles about getting DL in Ontario province, and I assume I need to present a letter from RTO stating my experience in driving. 

Now my problem is that, I have recently renewed my license, as my earlier license is expired. My earlier issued license (expired on May 2016) was from different state in India (i.e. PUNJAB) and my new one (stating from Dec, 2017) is from Uttar Pradesh. How can I present my situation for getting Driving License in Ontario. 

Please suggest


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

India is not a country that is permitted to exchange driving licenses in the Province of Ontario, regardless of the Indian State involved. 
https://www.ontario.ca/page/exchange-out-province-drivers-licence#section-1


----------



## eurekaguy4u (Sep 5, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> India is not a country that is permitted to exchange driving licenses in the Province of Ontario, regardless of the Indian State involved.
> https://www.ontario.ca/page/exchange-out-province-drivers-licence#section-1


I've checked the page, it is written there that 
*You might still be able to fast-track and get credit for previous driving experience.
You need to provide the right documents, when you apply for an Ontario driver’s licence.*

Even randomly checked that by producing some documents, we can fast track the process. Was looking to know that in details.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

eurekaguy4u said:


> I've checked the page, it is written there that
> *You might still be able to fast-track and get credit for previous driving experience.
> You need to provide the right documents, when you apply for an Ontario driver’s licence.*
> 
> Even randomly checked that by producing some documents, we can fast track the process. Was looking to know that in details.


The guidance is pretty clear:



> *When you can’t exchange*
> 
> _You cannot exchange:_
> 
> ...


it then goes on to say:



> *How to apply*
> 
> To switch your licence for an Ontario driver’s licence, you need to apply in-person at a DriveTest centre or the ServiceOntario College Park location in downtown Toronto.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming that you've been driving for a few years in India, so that is likely the "fast track" you saw referred to... if you had to start from scratch (like my niece who is 16 this yeare and has her first license), you couldn't get a full license without doing 2 years of driving experience in Ontario, but if you supply the aforementioned letter of authenticity from your licensing authority in India, you will get credit for the driving experience part and will just have to do the following:




> *2+ year driving experience (no exchange)*
> 
> When you apply for an Ontario driver’s licence, you need to:
> 
> ...


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Adding to what was stated, you can get this letter from the Indian consulate of Toronto and don't bother getting something from India in a hurry. It's an easy procedure and many, many have done that. 

With this letter you can go for your G licence test.


----------



## eurekaguy4u (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for the information.


----------

